# Sad Day for P&O's Pride of Bilbao Today



## teemyob

Not sure if it has been mentioned.

But today is the final sailing for the P&O "Pride of Bilbao"

Bit of a pain as BF do not have the capacity to take us to Santander and Back in October (Half Term).

However,

Read About the New Britanny Ferries Service for 2011 here.

P&O BBC News

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Day*

Oh well, it was a sad day for me!

Here


----------



## dally1

I'm with you on this.

We had 2 very good sailings on her and I'm sad to see her go.


----------



## SNandJA

We came back on the penultimate crossing recently and crossed the Bay of Biscay with it as flat as a millpond and the ship was carrying lots of dolphin and whale watchers on a kind of last "get together" The ship has been used for research for the past ten years, supported by P&O, and indeed we observed three types of whale from the deck of the ship, with one really close encounter.

There was some indication that the research project would continue with another company interested in the route but the person in charge couldn't reveal which company this would be. I guess from the info above that this is Brittany Ferries. The charity Marine Life has been the driving force behind the "Biscay Dolphin Research Programme" based on the Pride of Bilbao.

Marine Life


----------



## stuffed2

Have fond memories or our trip on her when we drove around spain and portugal , we had no plan so when we got to bilbao we tossed a coin for left or right , left won so it was down to the costas and around till we got back to bilbao three weeks later . not enough time i know but we didnt have time to drive down to spain then around. We were prepared coming back with electric kettle etc from van, and really enjoyed the voyage back again especially the huge school of dolphins 
that were surfing the bow wave. And one of my best memories the help yourself buffet breakfast, everthing you can imagine was available , and I think I tried most , certainly had my 8 quids worth .


----------



## pneumatician

*Pride of Bilbao*

We have had several trips on this ship and enjoyed everyone.

We did feel though we could perform the Blues Brothers after our last trip.

Sad day.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Pride of Bilbao*

Despite being a ferry fan, I am not sorry to see the back of the PoB. Rotten food, a grotty cabin and unhelpful staff all spring to mind. Most unlike me to be negative about a member of the P&O fleet.

BF now have the monopoly again on the Spanish routes. I wonder how prices will fare?

Russell


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn

Sorry but that rusty bucket of bolts "The Pride of Bilbao" was well past its sell by date , used it once and was not impressed with the so called club class cabin that we paid extra for .
Brittany Ferries might be dearer but the quality of there ships is far superior and I for one would rather pay more and get a better service


----------



## teemyob

*POB*

I liked the ship, not too sure about many of its clientele !

But the problem is, capacity. If you read the reports, BF claim that due to customers growing dislike of cheap flight, problems with car hire and the ease of taking ones own vehicle. There is a market for the routes.

From what I have seen, BF rates have come down. But as mentioned, there is the monopoly issue.

We were due to go via this route and hire a Villa in Javea. However, due to BF Incapacity to accommodate us on their current timetable due to demand and the dreaded "Half term". If the PoB was still sailing, I am certain we could have done the trip.

Had it been available the return for 5 adults, 1 infant would have been £700'ish for a large MPV.

Flights from Manchester are running at £1,000-£1,700 + MPV Hire (Mercedes Vito) @ £560 (Avis) - £1,000 (Europcar). For the same period.

We miss the Newcastle-Norway Ferries and this is just another sad loss, for us.

TM


----------



## SNandJA

*Re: POB*



teemyob said:


> I liked the ship, not too sure about many of its clientele !
> 
> We miss the Newcastle-Norway Ferries and this is just another sad loss, for us.
> 
> TM


We are as one here. We toured Norway for about 5 weeks and two more weeks coming back through Sweden Denmark Germany and Holland this year and lots of campsite owners asked why the British had stopped coming to Norway. Apart from the cost of living it is now two long ferry crossings Harwich to Esjberg and a couple of routes from north Denmark to Oslo or Stavanger and som intermediate ports. We came back through Sweden and across the bridges but it is a long way back to the Hook/Harwich link.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: POB*



SNandJA said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the ship, not too sure about many of its clientele !
> 
> We miss the Newcastle-Norway Ferries and this is just another sad loss, for us.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> We are as one here. We toured Norway for about 5 weeks and two more weeks coming back through Sweden Denmark Germany and Holland this year and lots of campsite owners asked why the British had stopped coming to Norway. Apart from the cost of living it is now two long ferry crossings Harwich to Esjberg and a couple of routes from north Denmark to Oslo or Stavanger and som intermediate ports. We came back through Sweden and across the bridges but it is a long way back to the Hook/Harwich link.
Click to expand...

Thanks, there is the Colorline option but it does get complicated!

TM


----------



## corkbuoy

There is a new LD Lines ferry from Nantes to Gijon which may be of interest to some.
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/horaires_stn-gij.php


----------



## teemyob

*gijon*

Gijon

Still a bit complicated but rates seem very fair if the fare from Brittany Ferries to get near St. Nazaire is not!


----------



## teemyob

*Ship*

Any news of where POB is now?


----------



## GEMMY

"On 15 January 2010, P&O Ferries announced they will withdraw the service between Portsmouth and Bilbao. The ship will be returned to the Irish Continental Group, from whom it has been used on charter since 1993.[6] After a refit the vessel is being purchased by St Peter Line".

tony


----------



## Hymervanman

A bit more info here on a shipping forum
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=36491&highlight=pride+of+bilbao


----------



## Rapide561

*Billy*

The Pride of Bilbao, also known as "Billy" is in service again - www.stpeterline.com

You will recognise her.

Russell


----------



## Petelmrg

:? Just read the posts here as we are off to Bilbao on Friday. How anybody could be sorry to see the Pride(?) of Bilbao go beggars belief. It was more like a prison ship. Good riddance... Brittany ferries can't be any worse.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Another brief history.

Dave p


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Princess_Anastasia_(1986)


----------



## craigrogers

That is a sad day.... 

I've been on the many times as part of a Dolphin/Whale watching "mini cruise".

Happy times. I wonder what the conservation group are going to do as they have been using the PofB for many years for conservation activities.

Craig


----------



## teemyob

*Tow*

Brittany Ferries Tow a Plancton Collector / Recorder!

TM


----------



## thieawin

craigrogers said:


> That is a sad day....
> 
> I've been on the many times as part of a Dolphin/Whale watching "mini cruise".
> 
> Happy times. I wonder what the conservation group are going to do as they have been using the PofB for many years for conservation activities.
> 
> Craig


Err look at the date of the topic. PoB has been gone over two years.

BF do the route nowadays and you can watch the dolphins just as well from their boat, and yes the charity /research groupsd have just moved ship.

main advantage of BF is that the trip only takes 22 hours (PoB P&O was 36) apart from Sunday departures which take 32 as they disembark the crew and embark a new one in Roscofff en route


----------



## craigrogers

Yeah, I noticed that, but stumbled across it. I didn't know it had gone and it still is a shame.

Although for transportation, the reduced time is great, for others, the reduced time is not so great. The "Mini Cruises" that PoB had were great, or at least they were during the begining of the 00's. 2 nights, 1 day on the way out and 1 night, 2 days on the way back.


----------



## thieawin

It was an old clapped out rust bucket, mainly used by drunks on booze cruises

New BF ship much better


----------



## craigrogers

Yeah, but it was the booze cruisers that helped keep the price down for everyone!


----------



## teemyob

*prices*



thieawin said:


> It was an old clapped out rust bucket, mainly used by drunks on booze cruises
> 
> New BF ship much better


And some of those have jumped ship. Though not as many as P&O thankfully. I don't tar them all with the same brush. But a small minority are vile.

TM


----------

